# Price for liquid sucrose?



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

$3.83 per gallon for sucrose,tanker load, in Canadian dollars and in Canadian gallons


----------



## Bob'sBees (Aug 13, 2010)

Where do you even call to find such a product?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

In Canada, Bee Maid.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Mannlake or Dadant.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Sweeteners Plus in Albany, Rochester, and other locations. They sell tanker loads but may know where to buy smaller lots or allow the beekeeper to fill drums. Very good syrup...whiter even that mixing bags of Domino.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This may help.
http://www.sweetenerproducts.com/WebSite/Products.aspx
Ernie


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

For those of us on the East coast http://www.sweetenersplus.com/ I think last I checked they were at about $74/100 pound cwt


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.lssweeteners.com/
For large amounts like tanker loads and rail cars.

http://www.goldenbarrel.com/
sister company of L&S sweeteners, for totes, and drums and smaller quantities.

Both located near Lancaster, PA


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow,
thank you!

:thumbsup:

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## hacksaw23 (Jul 13, 2010)

C.A.S.C.O.........1100 Greenvalley road london Ont.519-686-3160..They have H.F.C.S 42..and H.F.C.S....55.They also carry Glucose


----------

